# 22yo - would you keep Health insurance cover?



## getoffthepot (16 Feb 2010)

I have Quinn essential plus (no excess) for 2 adults and 2 students at the moment.
Students are covered up to 21yo.
1 of the kids has reached 21 and will n ot be eligible on renewal so was considering dropping him off it altogether as the Premium for him is €854 now. It was €295.

Both are healthy and always have been (TG).

Is health insurance really worth it for 22yo with no dependents etc?

I'd appreciate any thoughts on this.


----------



## NovaFlare77 (16 Feb 2010)

Have you looked at Aviva? They charge students as children up to the age of 23.

From looking at the HIA's website (I need to start charging them everytime I mention them!), I think Hospital Plan Level 2 would cost €1990 for two adults and two students (Adults €780 each, students €215 each). It seems to be a pretty similar level of cover as well.

And by the time the 21 year old turns 23, he hopefully will have a job and can make his own decisions as to what he wants to do.


----------



## getoffthepot (17 Feb 2010)

Thanks for your reply Novaflare77, I'll certianly consider it.

The real question is :

Is health insurance really worth it for people in their 20's with no dependents etc?

Even if he does have a job when 23 , should he have health insurance?


----------



## Buddyg (17 Feb 2010)

What for? Healthcare is largely free and heavily subsidised in this country. Young people get the worst value for health insurance to cover the costs of older people so I wouldn't bother.


----------



## michaelm (17 Feb 2010)

getoffthepot said:


> Is health insurance really worth it for people in their 20's with no dependents etc?
> 
> Even if he does have a job when 23 , should he have health insurance?


My own view is that, in Ireland, if you can afford health insurance then you should definitely have it.


----------



## Deas (18 Feb 2010)

I'm certainly glad I had it when I injured my back.  Six months in agony on a waiting list for a visit to a consultant; or less that one month, procedure in Hermitage, back better and back to work.  The choice was easy.


----------



## greenie (20 Feb 2010)

the basic level 1 hospital plan with Aviva is relatively cheap for a student so look at switching to there.  there will have to be a adult (over 23) as the policyholder though so one or all of the family would need to move to Aviva as well


----------



## Molly (20 Feb 2010)

> My own view is that, in Ireland, if you can afford health insurance then you should definitely have it.



Would agree, last year I required an operation that Aviva fully paid for ( to the tune of 17k). Without Health Insurance  I would of had to fund 17k myself or I would still be now on the public waiting list for the operation,  on very strong pain killers and out of work. thanks to health insurance I had the op and was back in work within 6 months.


----------



## getoffthepot (4 Mar 2010)

If I switch from Quinn to Aviva and want to switch back to Quinn in 2 years time will there be an issue given that there was a significant claim while with Quinn 2 years ago. Do they take your claim history into consideration when switching ? Quinn have been very good and the only reason I would switch to aviva is to keep cover for my Son as a student up to 23 years of age.


----------



## dtlyn (4 Mar 2010)

getoffthepot said:


> Thanks for your reply Novaflare77, I'll certianly consider it.
> 
> The real question is :
> 
> ...



How active are they?

I would say absolutely. I played a lot of football when I was in my late teens and early twenties that led to an accidental injury that still bothers me 6 years on. If it weren't for BUPA/Quinn Healthcare I would be facing over 7k of medical bills and/or would probably still be on a "non-critical" operation waiting list somewhere.


----------



## NovaFlare77 (4 Mar 2010)

getoffthepot said:


> If I switch from Quinn to Aviva and want to switch back to Quinn in 2 years time will there be an issue given that there was a significant claim while with Quinn 2 years ago. Do they take your claim history into consideration when switching ? Quinn have been very good and the only reason I would switch to aviva is to keep cover for my Son as a student up to 23 years of age.


 
The short answer is no, your claims history isn't take into account.

The exception to that might be if the treatment you received had a lifetime maximum and you had reached that max, in which case Aviva may not cover future claims. However I can't think of any major treatment like that. Most benefits have annual maximums which reset to zero every year. Considering your treatment happened two years ago, it doesn't seem to be an issue.


----------



## getoffthepot (4 Mar 2010)

Thank you all for your replies.

I think I am switching to Aviva.


----------

